# FTP Upload extrem langsam



## schleckerbeck (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

habe ein Problem mit meinem FTP Upload:
Ich gehe über WLAN und der FritzBox 7170 (aktuelle Firmware) ins Internet.
Wenn ich auf irgendeinen FTP Server, egal welchen, connecten will, ist die Verbindung gut. Downloads sind richtig schnell, alles scheint super zu funktionieren. Wenn ich jedoch jetzt etwas hochladen möchte,  ist die Verbindung extrem langsam, und irgendwann bricht er mir dann wegen Timeout ab.
Hab das ganze auf meinem Windows PC und auf meinem MacBook ausprobiert, ist der gleiche Effekt.

Gibt's irgendwelche bekannten Probleme, die die FritzBox in Verbindung mit FTP Upload macht?
Oder an was scheitert das ganze?

Danke,
sc.


----------



## blizzard3mb (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi !!

Ich empfehle dir soweit du das noch nicht getan hast auf diese seite zugehen und den 
Speedtest machst -Hier-


----------



## blizzard3mb (3. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du nicht klar kommst frag ruhig nach

Gruss david


----------



## schleckerbeck (3. Dezember 2007)

Also das Surfen, und downloaden per FTP HTTP oder sonst was funktioniert einwandfrei. Der Speedtest bringt mir ein DSL 3000, was auch meinem Anschluss entspricht.
Bei mir funktioniert bloß der Upload per FTP nicht. Der Upload per HTTP o.ä. funktioniert einwandfrei.

Noch ne Idee?


----------



## schleckerbeck (5. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab mich jetzt mal ein bisschen mit den FTP Einstellungen gespielt an meinem FTP Client. Wenn ich den FTP Modus von Passiv auf Aktiv stelle, funktionierts ein wenig besser. Aber auch da ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht berauschend (eine 10 KB Textdatei braucht fast ne halbe Minute...)

Noch jemand ne Idee?

Danke,
sc.


----------

